# Happy Birthday Chopper



## Josie1945 (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chopper, Sorry I am late .
Hope you have had a great day  

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy birthday, Chopper!  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Old Gal!

Hugs!


----------



## chopper (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks my friends!  Long day at work, but life is good now!  My son got an ice cream cake from Culvers on his way home. It sure is wonderful!!!


----------



## BlackRose1990 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## kadesma (Sep 2, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY friend.
sorry I'm late with this wish,
kades


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 2, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Thanks my friends!  Long day at work, but life is good now!  My son got an ice cream cake from Culvers on his way home. It sure is wonderful!!!



Oh, that does sound good. Happy birthday and glad it was a good one!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 2, 2011)

Belated happy birthday Chop


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 2, 2011)

Belated Birthday wishes Chopper!  Glad you got a cake and had a great day!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 2, 2011)

just heard you had a birthday, chopper.  hope it was a special day for you!


----------



## chopper (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks all. I don't ever think I have had so many people wish me well on my b-day!  So nice. You all are great!


----------

